# hot tub sub panel help



## seaox (Oct 18, 2009)

i am located in Florida and currently working on installing a hot tub and i need some info on wiring the sub panel (made by Connecticut electric "disconnect Gfci panel" max amps are 80...and the hot tub gfci breaker is 60amp )....

the neutrals and grounds are using the same buss in my main panel i will be getting power from, but i have read the ground and neutrals need to be seperate for a sub panel...

  does this mean i leave them on the same bar in the main box but seperate them in the sub panel ?? i plan on using a 6 gauge 4 wire feeder for the sub panel ( 2 hot, neutral and a ground)..the box has 2 empty spaces 1 of which i will be using to feed my washing machine ( because i had to use its space in the main panel to get power for the sub panel) thanks for any help


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 18, 2009)

seaox said:


> does this mean i leave them on the same bar in the main box but seperate them in the sub panel ??


Exactly.

Don't forget, the outside portion of the wiring MUST be in conduit with an insulated ground. You are allowed 6' of flexible at the tub.


----------



## seaox (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the fast help i really appreciate it ....one more question should i use a 60 or 80 amp breaker in my main panel to supply the sub ?? ( the sub is 80 amp max and my hot tub Gfci breaker is 60 amp)  thanks again


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 18, 2009)

The feeder breaker is protecting the feeder, so you would have to size it accordingly. That said, there is no reason to go with the 80a and waste money on larger wire.


----------



## seaox (Oct 20, 2009)

alright thanks


----------

